# Control de corriente para motor pap unipolar



## chugus (Dic 22, 2008)

Buenas.. despues de buscar y buscar no encuentro la forma de armar uno nuevo o modificar el circuito con el IC L293, L297 o L298 para el control de corriente o chopping de mis motores paso a paso unipolares..

El control de los mismos lo hago con una fuente serie enclavada en 8V que es la tension de los motores y el consumo no supera los 0,70A por fase, pero pasa que pierden mucho torque, o sea no tienen fuerza y lo que mas me tiene preocupado es que calientan demasiado cuando quedan enclabados o sea las bobinas pegadas para bloquearce mientras el otro eje se mueve..

La parte de las ordenes la hago mediante un soft programado por mi hno en VB y funciona a la perfeccion.. El soft lee coordenadas Z, X e Y y les envia pulsos de corriente (5= encendido, 0= apagado) por los pines de salida del puerto LPT (paralelo) que luego cortocircuito a masa mediante un tr  (TIP142) cada bobina del motor respetando la secuencia por supuesto... algo igual a esta imagen de abajo, una interfaz para cada motor...







Habria alguna forma de modificar el circuito ya que es muy simple lo que yo hago para mover los motores..... o intercalar o simplemente sensar la corriente que requieren los motores como para aplicar el PWM o chopping.... como lo hacen en los circuitos que aparecen en internet?

Necesitaria que me den una opinion...

Muchas Gracias

Saludos
Leandro


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2008)

Intercala entre el punto común de todos los emisores de los transistores de potencia y el negativo de tu fuente una resistencia de muy bajo valor, esta será tu "Shunt" para medir y controlar la corriente


----------



## chugus (Dic 22, 2008)

Hola Fogonazo gracias por colaborar.. te comento que hasta ahi si esta claro de sensar entre masa y los comunes de los emisores pero el problema es como hago para enviarle los datos de las secuencias de las bobinas entonces porque el L297 no se adapta a la forma en que controlo los motores ya que salgo directamente del puerto paralelo con los pines 2,3,4,5 uno para cada bobina como muestra la foto y alimento a los TR..     ahora a donde tendria que enviar la señal..?

Hay otro IC que haga esto?

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2008)

¿ Estas empleando el L297 como comando (y lógica) y transistores sueltos como etapa de potencia ?


----------



## chugus (Dic 22, 2008)

No a ver si nos entendemos... yo estoy usando directamente la salida de la PC por puerto paralelo y amplificadorfico con los TR tal cual aparece en este imagen.... sin protecciones ni nada asi como lo vez y funciona bien.. pero quiero agregarle un control de corriente.... y no encuentro la forma...








Te comento que googleando recien encontre esta data en PDF, dejo el link para que lo mires....

http://cencomed.sld.cu/socbio2007/trabajos/pdf/t070.pdf

Aqui pongo la imagen del circuito que aparece en el PDF... supuestamente para el control de corriente.. mucho no entiendo... no pretendo que me des el circuito armado sino que me orientes mas o menos si esto me puede servir o no directamente...






Saludos y gracias nuevamente

Leandro


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2008)

Este esquema es muy similar al del L297-L297.
El retorno de los bobinados pasa a través de R3 y R4 que son resistencias "Shunt".
La tensión que aparece sobre ellas es proporcional a la corriente que circula por los bobinados del motor
Esta tensión se envía al L6506 (Similar al L297), si miras el datasheet de este, veras que la tensión sobre las resistencias de control se aplican a un par de comparadores que interrumpen la corriente a las bobinas en caso de exceder un valor preestablecido

http://www.datasheet4u.com/html/U/L/N/ULN2074_TexasInstruments.pdf.html

http://www.radio-portal.ru/modules....ooks&file=index&req=visit&bkid=2865&orderid=1

Edit:
Si te manejas con el ingles, aque se explica muy bien como es el proceso de control de corriente
http://eed.hutech.edu.vn/Datasheet/stepmotor.pdf


----------



## chugus (Dic 22, 2008)

Gracias por la colaboracion hay mucha data para mirar aunque mucho el ingles no lo entiendo voy a ver que puedo interpretar... Al menos ahora ya se que hay que buscar un circuito basado en L297 o similar...

Saludos


----------



## BBMNet (Ene 8, 2009)

Una manera de tener más torque en los motores PAP es utilizarlos como si fueran bipolares. Esto es, olvídate de la terminal común y utiliza drivers puentes completos para cada bobina con una fuente de alimentación del doble de la que utilizas, 16 V en tu caso.

Ahora, dado que el calentamiento también se duplica es importante hacer una consideración. Estas trabajando tus motores a paso completo o a medio paso? No creo que estés utilizando micropasos dada la simpleza del circuito. Si es medio paso debes tener en cuenta que si cortas la corriente de los motores estos variarán a una posición donde el paso sea completo alterando así su posición. Más aún, este movimiento es aleatorio de forma que no puedes controlar si en un medio paso se moverán al paso completo anterior o al siguiente. Si requieres presición posicional esto te afectará.

Si estás utilizando pasos completos tu problema se simplifica sobre todo si una vez alcanzada una posición no se requiere fuerza para sostenerla. Simplemente en el programa añade un tiempo de espera de manera que cada pulso solo dure un cierto tiempo y después se corte la corriente hasta que el siguiente paso sea necesario.

Si tienes alguna duda deja tus comentarios. Disculpa si no respondo rápidamente ya que por trabajo a veces tardo algunos días en poder revisar mis correos.

Suerte.


----------



## Dai (May 4, 2011)

..."Simplemente en el programa añade un tiempo de espera de manera que cada pulso solo dure un cierto tiempo y después se corte la corriente hasta que el siguiente paso sea necesario"...


¿Cómo logras esto de la demora entre pasos si trabajaras con el L297? ¿De qué depende ese "cierto tiempo"?


----------

